# Resume



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't find it right now, but I can tell you we just listed my daughters tournament accomplishments; also a short paragraph on her goals. It really wasn't like a job resume.

If I come across it, I'll post it.....


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

PM Sent...


----------

